# Wine bottle stopper Lazy Susan Display how-to



## Ed D. (Jan 15, 2021)

This how-to (pdf link below) was published in 2005, issue # 4 of Woodturning Design magazine (no longer in business). The processes shown in the article can be used for many applications beyond displaying bottle stoppers.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2021)

Ed, is there any way to access those magazines, online or otherwise?


----------



## Ed D. (Jan 15, 2021)

Tony said:


> Ed, is there any way to access those magazines, online or otherwise?


No, not to my knowledge. I have seen collections and individual issues for sale online occasionally, and you might find some with a Goggle search. Here is a link to an index of all Woodturning Design magazine past issue articles.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 15, 2021)

That looks like it was a terrific publication! It was before I was into lathe work, so I was not familiar with it. The index you posted is a teaser! Would really like access to some of the articles such as the one you posted above. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

